# [Recruiting] Playtesters for Technology Ruleset



## GnomeWorks (Jun 29, 2004)

Greetings, all.

I am seeking playtesters.  What you will be playtesting is a d20 book for adding Industrial Revolution-era style technology into a fantasy setting.

I am looking for a DM, and however many players said DM thinks s/he can handle.  I will be available for assistance when needed, and I will oversee things and comment, but otherwise I'll leave you to your own devices to play with the rules.

For a DM, I am looking for someone who is committed to gaming, who can access the internet at least once a day for a decent amount of time.  I am looking for someone who is well-versed in the 3.5 core, and is open to new ideas.  Experience with DMing a PbP and/or PBeM is a must.

For players, I am looking for a wide variety of people: munchkins, rules lawyers, roleplayers... anything and everything.  Even new people, whether it's new to PbP, d20, or gaming in general.  I do ask that you be familiar with the 3.5 core rules, and be able to access the internet on a regular basis.  Experience with PbP and/or PBeM is good, but not required.

For rules, you'll be using the 3.5 core and the playtest material, which will be referred to as 'the tech book'.  At some point in the future, after we've gotten through a bit of playtesting with just that, the DM can ask me about throwing in material from other sources - chances are such that I'll say yes, in case you're wondering about that. 

When the DM has chosen his players (yes, the DM is choosing who gets in on this; though I reserve the right to make final decision on who's in and who's not, chances are such that I won't use it), I will post the site address of a Yahoo group where this game will take place.  All players and the DM will be required to agree to an NDA.

If you have any questions before signing up, please ask; however, do note that any questions that concern the actual mechanics and such won't be answered - but if they are, it will be in a vague and general way.

Also, if there is a lot of response to this, I may recruit an additional group or two for playtesting; however, I won't make any guarantees in that venue.

Thanks!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm game to play, but I'm not at a point where I have the time to run a game.  Let me know.

Best,
Nick


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2004)

It sounds interesting. 

Tentitively, I would say that I'm interested in DMing. Tentitvely because, in all honesty, I don't consider myself a particularly good DM. I'm running two pbp games here at ENWorld, so you can see for yourself if you want. Everything can be accessed through my Character Thread in my sig.

My knowledge of 3.5 is not outstanding, but it's improving as I run my games. However, I run everything off the SRD. I have no access to the PHB nor DMG. Humm. That might be a problem.

Do you have a campaign that you want run, or a particular set of situations that you want incorporated? Campaign structure is where I have the most doubts about my capabilities, so if you have a framework you want incorporated, I would be more than happy to use it.

Finally, what is the timeframe for this?

If you want to contact me you can at doghead206-at-netscape-dot-net


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> My knowledge of 3.5 is not outstanding, but it's improving as I run my games. However, I run everything off the SRD. I have no access to the PHB nor DMG. Humm. That might be a problem.



I do the same, and to be honest, I've not had any problems so far.  Almost everything "crunchy" in the PHB and DMG can be found in the SRD, and what isn't is WotC IP anyway.

Oh, and yes, I'm interested in playing


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2004)

First off, thanks for responding! 



> Kajamba Lion
> _I'm game to play, but I'm not at a point where I have the time to run a game. Let me know._




That's alright.  We need more players than DMs, anyway. 



> doghead
> _My knowledge of 3.5 is not outstanding, but it's improving as I run my games. However, I run everything off the SRD. I have no access to the PHB nor DMG. Humm. That might be a problem._




As Jarval pointed out, all the crunchy bits in the core books are in the SRD.  I have no problems with that. 



> doghead
> _Do you have a campaign that you want run, or a particular set of situations that you want incorporated? Campaign structure is where I have the most doubts about my capabilities, so if you have a framework you want incorporated, I would be more than happy to use it._




I don't really have a preference for what you run; so long as it's balanced and not really overpowered, I'm fine with it.

If you have doubts about setting up a campaign structure, might I recommend some of the free adventures on WotC's site?  Those could work well; they also have the benefit of being designed with the core classes in mind, so seeing how the tech classes work in their place would be interesting.



> doghead
> _Finally, what is the timeframe for this?_




Well, I'm hoping to have the book finished by the end of summer... however, playtesting will probably extend beyond that.  I'd like to have all elements of the book playtested, which includes vehicles and high-powered things like that.  Chances are such that the playtest will need to run characters from 1st to 21st (yes, there are some epic rules included), with at least a little time spent at each level...



> Jarval
> _Oh, and yes, I'm interested in playing _




Good to hear, Jarval.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2004)

doghead - I've looked through your games, and it looks like you know what you're doing. 

I won't say that you're going to be the DM, as there have been too few responses to determine that at this point .  However, I will ask: how big of a group do you think you can handle?  How big of a group do you think you can do best with?

Also, are you only interested in DMing, or are you also interested in being a PC if you don't get the DM spot?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey GW, do you still need anymore tech devices?  I have a notebook page or two filled with them from the end of the year that I haven't touched b/c I've been pretty busy.  Just curious as to how far you've gotten since I last talked to you.

'ciao.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey, Sollir.  Should've known that this thread was going to draw you out of the woodwork... 

Still working on the devices... I'm in the midst of 5th right now, but I'm at something of a dead-end for the higher-end stuff.  Email me what you've got when you get the time, and I'll take a look. 

As for what's done... how 'bout you sign up for playtesting and find out?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 30, 2004)

Eh, I just joined up a PBP game that I know will be fun but I also know its something that'll stretch my RPG time to its limit, so I must gracefully decline.  However, I will agree to scour your ruleset for potential abuse if you like 

As for the gadgets, yeah, I was preparing to talk to you over Mirc, but you seem to frequent #IR even less than I do 

I'll try to write up that email tomorrow if I can find my notes...yeah.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2004)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> Eh, I just joined up a PBP game that I know will be fun but I also know its something that'll stretch my RPG time to its limit, so I must gracefully decline.  However, I will agree to scour your ruleset for potential abuse if you like




That's too bad... but yes, I would appreciate your scouring. 



> Sollir
> _As for the gadgets, yeah, I was preparing to talk to you over Mirc, but you seem to frequent #IR even less than I do _




Well, my new laptop really doesn't like the chatroom, and I don't think my network allows it to get out... 



> Sollir
> _I'll try to write up that email tomorrow if I can find my notes...yeah._




I look forward to it.


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> If you have doubts about setting up a campaign structure, might I recommend some of the free adventures on WotC's site?  Those could work well; they also have the benefit of being designed with the core classes in mind, so seeing how the tech classes work in their place would be interesting.




This works for me. Actually a series of short modules would allow me to work on honing my plot hooks. 

The timeframe is good for me as well. 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> I won't say that you're going to be the DM, as there have been too few responses to determine that at this point.




Quite understandable. 

I generally shoot for groups of around 6. 8 would be doable. 10 a stretch.

I've been thinking about starting up a new game, but am wary about getting into many more games as a player due to time pressures. So if you have the numbers, I would probably step aside.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2004)

*Bump!*


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 1, 2004)

Turns out I've been generally lazy today in searching for my notes, so I'll have to type everything up when I get back after tuesday, sorry for the delay and g'luck with recruiting


----------



## Hector_Brimstone (Jul 1, 2004)

Im interested in playing


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 2, 2004)

I'd like in as a player.

Would you provide the tech book or srd thereof?


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jul 2, 2004)

Potentially interested as a player.  I have some experience with PbP, am a slight rules-lawyer (the good kind) and have a little experience helping to find flawed/broken rules in another system (the FFRPG).


----------



## tm_supreme (Jul 2, 2004)

I am interested in joining this game.  I have always wanted to play in or run a game with fairly extensive technological elements.  I am the only person in my local gaming group willing to GM, so it would be nice to have an opportunity to be a PC.  I have never played in a PBEM or PbP game, but would be completely willing to try it out.  I am fairly knowledgable with the 3.5 core materials, so that isn't a problem.  I do have two questions though:

1. How much time are we going to be expected to devote to this game?

2. What is the setting of this game going to be like?  Will it have a steam-punk feel like Arcanum?  How wide spread is the technology and how integrated with magic is it?  I'm cool with basically anything, but it would be nice to know anything you are willing to share before hand so I can begin thinking up character concepts.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry about the delay in updates, I disappeared to Cincinnati for the 4th...

Thanks for the interest, everybody! 



> Sollir
> _Turns out I've been generally lazy today in searching for my notes, so I'll have to type everything up when I get back after tuesday, sorry for the delay and g'luck with recruiting_




No worries, mate. 



> Nac Mac Feegle
> _Would you provide the tech book or srd thereof?_




You'll be getting what's done, fully formatted and all that fun stuff.  It's all electronic, so you won't be getting a physical book, unfortunately...



> IdentityCrisis
> _Potentially interested as a player. I have some experience with PbP, am a slight rules-lawyer (the good kind) and have a little experience helping to find flawed/broken rules in another system (the FFRPG)._




FFRPG, eh?  Are you with the Returners?  That's some good work those people do over there...



> tm_supreme
> _1. How much time are we going to be expected to devote to this game?_




As a player, probably no more than 10-15 minutes a day.  Could be more, could be less, depending upon the day and the current IC situation.



> tm_supreme
> _2. What is the setting of this game going to be like? Will it have a steam-punk feel like Arcanum? How wide spread is the technology and how integrated with magic is it? I'm cool with basically anything, but it would be nice to know anything you are willing to share before hand so I can begin thinking up character concepts._




The tech book is designed to be flexible enough to fit any of the settings you mentioned above - it can be used in a setting that is just starting to introduce technology, to a setting where it is integral and magic doesn't exist.

It all depends upon how tech-heavy the DM wants to make the game... of coruse, everything in the book needs to be tested, so chances are such that the game will have a moderate level of technology, to ensure that all the elements are fairly tested.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I'm interested as either DM or player.  I have played various versions on this, including that ultimate munchkin system (Shadowrun), to Fading Suns and Gama World where i is arguable that they just replaced magic with psionics!  (As well as a few stranger ones like SLA Enterprises or Mutant Chronicles- far more tech heavy but with magical inclinations....)

Anyways, just throwing my hat in the ring here.  The current games I am running here on Enworld are in my sig.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll give this a chance, and offer myself in as a player. Dunno if I got in too late though. I've played in a few PbP games before, and tried to run one once that fell apart   . 

I've never tested a book, but I think I have a good feel for what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 6, 2004)

Sounds cool.  I'm in I guess.


----------



## The Hanged Man (Jul 7, 2004)

I'd love to try this as a player.  I don't know if I could DM it, time pressures sometimes amp up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

Okay, looking over the thread, there are 10 people interested thus far.

doghead
The Hanged Man
Nac Mac Feegle
Caliber
Ghostknight
tm_supreme
IdentityCrisis
Hector_Brimstone
Jarval
Kajamba Lion

Of those 10, there are 2 willing to be DMs... which would make 2 groups of 4.

I think that sounds good. 

Of the 10 above, Ghostknight and doghead are willing to DM.  So if you two would select the 4 players for your groups (using whatever method you'd like - by discussion, by whoever posts first, by taking turns selecting, etc), I'll give you the sites for the yahoo groups where these playtests will take place.

For others who may be interested - this doesn't mean I'm done recruiting!   If you're interested, post your interest, and if you're looking to be a player, DM, or either; when there gets to be 4 or 5 with a DM available (so 5 or 6 people), I may start up another playtest group.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, I don't have preferences player wise - will post daily during the week, but not on weekends.  My PbP games are more RP oriented (but we will obviously have combat, especially considering the fact that we need to playtest the rules!)

So those wanting to have moi as DM, sign up!

Once we have four players I will create an OOC thread.  Once we have a rules set from Gnomeworks, the RG thread.

Anyone wanting to send me email- send it to

m l i p s h i t z @ fnb.co.za

(yep, Eric's grandmother gets upset with my surname!  Just remove the spaces.)


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking of running some of mini-adventures from the Wizards site. If you are familier with these, then going with Ghostknight is obviously one option. But I don't really mind if you don't.

I'll probably start low. If its OK with Gnomeworks, I'd like to bump the characters up through a series of levels. Do an adventure. Take another level or two. Do another adventure. Repeat as necessary.

Over to you.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

Which leads to a question to Gnomeworks- how do you want to run these playtests- both doghead and I starting wiht low levels, or would you like one at low, the other at medium to high?  Both at low gives a better feel for core rules, high to medium tests the changes to feats/spells a lot more extensively....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

doghead - the "adventure, skip some levels, adventure" thing sounds alright to me.



> Ghostknight
> _Which leads to a question to Gnomeworks- how do you want to run these playtests- both doghead and I starting wiht low levels, or would you like one at low, the other at medium to high? Both at low gives a better feel for core rules, high to medium tests the changes to feats/spells a lot more extensively...._




Well, I think that - with doghead's idea - they'll get to the higher levels a little faster than normal.

I think that both games should start at first level... with doghead's plan, that group will reach higher levels faster, so that info will get tested.  Later than sooner, true, but there is time.

So, if you (Ghostknight) would run a game that starts at first and goes through each level normally, and doghead starts at first (or second, if you'd [doghead] prefer - that might be a good idea, too), that should give us a good start.  If changes need to be made later to that setup, we can do that later.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats fine by me.  All I need now is setting info to start designing an adventure.  I generally prefer to use my own than something somebody else designed (easier to wing it when characters go off in unexpeted directions- abd dang gummit players ALWAYS do that- no respect for event timelines or locations!)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

Setting info?  Hmm... make something up? 

I really don't have anything like that for you.  This thing was designed so that it can - in theory - be dropped into any campaign.  So I'll let you make the decision on setting...


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok- well then players signing up with me will choose one of the following-


standard fantasy world which has finally reached the industrial age
Industrial era where magic has reawakened (SHadowrun type= people are more comfortable with technology and magic is the new boy on the block)
Post cataclysm- world magic level has dropped and people have moved to technology to enhance the magic that they feel has become fataly weakened
Post technology cataclysm- ley points were over exposed due to "aether" devices and other esoterica, releasing magic and wreaking havoc (ala Rifts, but industrail age technology rather advanced technology)
Or, last but not least, a world where the two have existed co-equally for millenia.  Vast merchant houses effectively control the world and the characters are pawns (no, no, loyal servitors- you have bene told not ti use that word!) of one of these merchant houses - far more RP/political intrigue based.

And Gnomeworks gets first vote as to which of these is a preferred play test environment!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

> Ghostknight
> _And Gnomeworks gets first vote as to which of these is a preferred play test environment!_




The first would be the norm, I imagine, and the last one... that's rather entertaining. 

So - whichever one you decide on works.  All of them sound like viable campaign ideas, and I like them all.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, they all seem viable to me, but the last one may be too RP based to be a good play test environment.  Still, it would give a good work out to any skills/feats testing (and who says that the merchant houses never attack each other?  Well actually the newspapers do, it is always "unaffiliated bandits"!)


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2004)

OK, do a level, jump a level. Something along those lines. That should allow us to move through a good range of levels. 

Pretty much every game I have ever run has been, for better or worse, of my own devising. So I'm going to use this as an opportunity to try out some other people's ideas.

I'm going to go with ghostknight - 1 post per day during the week. Of course things can move faster if people are up for it. But I'm going to try and keep to this minimum schedule.

Damn ghostknight is clever. I'm just a simple dog, so am going to go with a basic fantasy setting that has reached an industrial age.

It would be a good idea if all the characters in my games have some ability to handle themselves in a fight.

I was thinking along these lines for simplicity - any PHB/SRD class or race. 30 point buy as per the DMG. PHB/SRD skills & feats and equipment & magic only. Max starting wealth (whatever that is), no more than half spent on one single item.


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh yeah. Absolutely no Necanthropes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2004)

> doghead
> _I was thinking along these lines for simplicity - any PHB/SRD class or race. 30 point buy as per the DMG. PHB/SRD skills & feats and equipment & magic only. Max starting wealth (whatever that is), no more than half spent on one single item._




Sounds alright to me, doghead.   Though I'm guessing the stuff from the playtest would be open, as well?


----------



## Caliber (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm unbiased as to who DMs me. I don't know any of the free WotC modules (I have some downloaded ... and sitting on my stack of "to read someday"   )

I will probably end up making a Cleric-like character. Perhaps more melee oriented, though (Paladin maybe?)


----------



## tm_supreme (Jul 9, 2004)

Curses!  I hate double posts!


----------



## tm_supreme (Jul 9, 2004)

Ghostknight, I would like to join your game. This is mostly because I am fairly familiar with the WotC modules doghead is apparently using. I also like a little more in depth RP, which you seem to be shooting for.

As far as setting style goes, #1 and #5 sound like the best options to me.  I would be more than happy with any of the five you listed though.  Large scale powerplays between houses sounds very intriguing to participate in, even if as lowly first level PCs we are merely pawns.  

Regarding character creation, what requirements are you setting down?  Core materials + the playtest SRD?  This is what I am assuming, but just confirming.  How many points will you allow to buy stats with?

thanks,
tm_supreme


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2004)

tm_supreme said:
			
		

> Regarding character creation, what requirements are you setting down?  Core materials + the playtest SRD?  This is what I am assuming, but just confirming.




Yes, that is what all the playtesters are looking at, for now.  Core books + the playtest material, no more, no less.



> How many points will you allow to buy stats with?




As for points, I'll leave that to the DMs to decide.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm happy to go with either game, as I know both doghead and Ghostknight will do a good job.  If anything, I'm inclined to go with doghead's "play some levels, skip some levels" idea, but only because I like high-level play 

Really what I'm saying is put me where I'll be useful.  I've got no real preference, so I'm happy where ever I end up


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll second Jarval -- I'm open to whichever game wants me.  I have no real preference as far as levels or not.  Let me know.

Nick


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey doghead, you making me blush wothall that praise!

Seriously though, ideas 2 and 4 are just adaptations of other games I have run over the years.  Having played RPGS since 1979 means that I have experience with lots of different systems- I mean those ideas are based on Shadowrun and Rifts.  Idea 3 is something I used on players once in a low magic setting (gave up on it- turns out that we all liked normal style moe unless in a different system- seemed a good way to ressurect this- normal magic with epic magic previously combined with technolofy rules- a backwards version of idea 1 almost).


As for players- Welcome aboard tm.  Others- you really do need to decide- I mean what are us poor DMs to do, just co-opt you?

Setting idea:

Wel people seem to like idea 5 so lets go for that.  Character creation will be on a 32 point buy (my players accuse me of being a RBDM, but I'm not- look at my games here- no ones died yet (OK, so one group of low level characters is in the same room as a devil that failed at leading a coup on the sixth level of hell- their own fault if they want to go chasing after bit players too soon!  And they will all walk out of there- they just need to agree to work for him- simple really   )

Other than that I am looking at a structure where the world is balkanised (simply means lots of different kingdoms/baronies/free cities etc- no homogenisation between them), with five major merchant houses essentially controlling everyone.  They tie things together, make sure profits flow and outside of that- well who gives a damn, as long as the profits flow!

I have started an OOC thread  to start putting ideas down- everyone is welcome to contribute- since this is not something I have been planning on I will start working on the overall background structure and then detail outwards.  Everyone who wants to play just check in there, everyone else, feel free to post ideas to build this up.  (maybe even start a second ooc thread where the players are out if enough people are getting together to throw ideas out...)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, variety is the spice of life, and I'm already in two games run by doghead (which are very fun), so I think I'll go with ghostknight.  I'll switch over to his OOC thread now.


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2004)

Et tu Nacus!  

Actually, I would have done the same. Too much of a good thing and all that ...

I was poking around the wizards sight and I ran across this piece on religion in the Eberron section. It got me thinking.

A monotheistic setting.

_In the center of every town is the church. Immutable. Unshakable. Enduring. It is a beacon of hope in a dark world. It is a rock of stability in a world of shifting alliences, flowing boarders, fickle governance. It protects the weak. It legitimises the mighty. 

The message is simple. Be to others as you would have them be to you. But on top of that foundation is layered a grand sprawing edifice of commentry. The Holy Book. An edifice that has over time been used to justify just about every vice know to man.  

This is the church. An institution created to revere a perfect creator by the most everso imperfect of its creations. Greed. Ambition. Pride. Vanity. Cruelty. They can all be found in the hearts of the servants of god. If one were only able to look._



			
				Keith Baker said:
			
		

> Ultimately, belief in a deity is a matter of faith. Each deity represents an ideal and espouses a certain code and approach to life. When you embrace the path of a god, you become part of a community in the mortal world. Perhaps, if you are deeply spiritual, you will gain the power to perform miracles of divine magic.




You can't see god. You can't pop into his plane and have a chat. Or attempt to duff him up. You can't know god. So who (to steal a line from Ken) do you commune with? This question is, and has been a source of debate since the beginnings of the church. But the most common belief is that, as god is everything, whatever the mechanism, you commune with god, ultimately.



			
				Keith Baker said:
			
		

> Arcane magic is seen as a science. It is a force that can be controlled through formula and incantation. Divine magic is quite different: it is a miracle of faith. True clerics are rare. They are the crusaders of the church, skilled in battle and capable of channeling the power of their deity. The vast majority of priests are experts who possess no spellcasting ability whatsoever. An average religious expert might possess Knowledge (religion), Knowledge (History), Heal, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive, and use these skills to provide spiritual guidance to her community. Most divine spellcasters are adepts, just as most arcane spellcasters are magewrights. A cleric of any level is a remarkable figure.




Consider this lifted as well.

If we go with this, then I was thinking that the church would be the central figure in our group. Each character would have some tie to it. Perhaps as a cleric. Perhaps as a member of the Church Militant - the martial orders of the church, a paladin, but not necessarily. Perhaps as a scholar, as a or monk. But perhaps it is a begrudged obligation - a debt owed. Or service freely given by a lay member out of faith and piety. Or perhaps it is a means to an end - power, knowledge, revenge. Take you pick.

The actual role of the church in the different games will vary. Sometimes it may be your patron. Other times it may just be a way to have you in a certain place at a certain time. Being connected to the church will bring with it certain obligations and constraints. But also _some_ support and authority.

OK. Let me know what you think. Its just an idea, but I'd like to get something decided quickly. So speak now or forever hold your peace. Shall we say by Monday?

the head of the dog


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2004)

*some thoughts from the head*

At this point I see the setting as largely humo-centric. I don't want to put restrictions on the races, but I would prefer a majority of humans in the party. I think. Yes. I think. I'm a bit of an old fart. So things like Halfling Paladins and Dwarf Monks make my toes curl. Of course you can take one if you wish. I'm not trying to disuade anyone or anything ...  

There is only one church, it is divided into three main factions: the High Church, the Reform Church and the Pure Church. All of them submit, nominally, to the authority of the Pontificus (or something like that). For the first time in church history -- well yes, apart from that time when there were three Pontificii -- the Pontificus -- ok yeah, and that time when Emperor Nacus took the title by force of arms -- is not a member of the -- no, the time when there was no Pontificus because some idiot plane shifted the Dominion of God to some place or another does not count, would you shut up please -- High Church. An alliance of Reform and Pure has placed a member of the Pure Church in The Big Chair. Its not a situation that the High Church intends to allow to continue for long, or happen again, however.

The are several monastic orders: the Brown monks, the Grey monks and the Black monks. Members of these orders may be of any class, including Monks (but without the funky oriental weapons). Black monks are the exception. They don't go in for that whole ascetic, denial of the flesh thing.

Dwarves have their own gods. Yeah I know. Don't get a dwarven cleric and a human priest started on that one.

Halflings don't have gods. They have animal spirits and druids.

Gnome worship money.

Elves worship themselves.

OK. I'm just shooting off ideas here. Conversation starters, like. But remember, by Monday.

the head of the dog


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2004)

GW. I've kinda been assuming that your ruleset includes rules for firearms. Is that the case? 

And btw, as this is you baby, all of the above is written with the understanding that you have the final say in all things. I've just been cutting lose a bit. Hope that its not a problem.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2004)

> doghead
> _GW. I've kinda been assuming that your ruleset includes rules for firearms. Is that the case? _




Yep, they are included.



> doghead
> _And btw, as this is you baby, all of the above is written with the understanding that you have the final say in all things. I've just been cutting lose a bit. Hope that its not a problem._




Looks fine to me.   Though I am curious how technology ties into what you're doing there...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm open to being co-opted.  But, for the sake of rushing things along, I'll hop into doghead's game.  The monotheism is what got me.  

Nick


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2004)

I suppose, broadly speaking, I have been visualising a kind of pre-victorian style society. I've been reading a book of Irish folk and fairy tales and the tales form later times have a nice feel to them - technology, primitive industrialisation is in evidence, but so are were-creatures, banshees and magic - both divine and arcane. Both are real for the ordinary person. But not common.

Actually, I was more concerned about how to ensure that the traditional fantasy elements (races, monsters and magic) have a realistic place without been confined to the dark secret places.

I'll be able to be much more specific when I see the ruleset.

PS: Nice work with Troi's dream.


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Kajamba Lion

Welcome aboard. 

Please feel free (and this goes to all who follow) to throw up ideas and suggestions. I work much better a dynamic setting. Put me in a room by myself with a pen and a sheaf of paper and .... well, better not to think about it.

the head of the dog.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I suppose, broadly speaking, I have been visualising a kind of pre-victorian style society. I've been reading a book of Irish folk and fairy tales and the tales form later times have a nice feel to them - technology, primitive industrialisation is in evidence, but so are were-creatures, banshees and magic - both divine and arcane. Both are real for the ordinary person. But not common.
> 
> Actually, I was more concerned about how to ensure that the traditional fantasy elements (races, monsters and magic) have a realistic place without been confined to the dark secret places.
> 
> I'll be able to be much more specific when I see the ruleset.




Okay, I was just curious. 



> PS: Nice work with Troi's dream.




Thanks much.


----------



## Hector_Brimstone (Jul 9, 2004)

id like in with Ghostknight


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 10, 2004)

Just askin but is this full yet, or is one more person okay with you?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Just askin but is this full yet, or is one more person okay with you?




If one of the DMs is willing to have a fifth, you can join in now. 

Otherwise, you can join in if/when we get enough people for a third group (4-5 players and a DM).


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 10, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> If one of the DMs is willing to have a fifth, you can join in now.
> 
> Otherwise, you can join in if/when we get enough people for a third group (4-5 players and a DM).




Another name for number 5/reserve list here PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

Gnomeworks has some wonderful ideas...


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jul 10, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> FFRPG, eh?  Are you with the Returners?  That's some good work those people do over there...




I'm not with them in the sense that I'm a part of their development team, but I do contribute a little.  At the very least, they *really* seem to like the fix I proposed for their armor system a few days ago.

I'm also in an FFRPG forum game, which is where my PbP experience comes from.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2004)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Another name for number 5/reserve list here PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE




Consider it done. 



> Gnomeworks has some wonderful ideas...




Thanks!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2004)

Right, I'll hop off the fence and into doghead's game.  I'm thinking a marksman for the Church Militant as my character...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2004)

Some information for you, that will probably help out in your party-building considerations prior to the posting of the playtest info...

There are four classes: technologist, medic, inventor, and gunslinger.  Technologist and inventor are to technology what wizard and sorcerer are to magic, respectively.

Playtest info will be available in the next few days.  I'm posting right now in the few minutes of downtime for my RL game, so I can't do it right now, and I work almost all day tomorrow... so probably Sunday or late Saturday.


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jul 10, 2004)

<raised eyebrow>
No Rogue equivalent?


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2004)

*Some more thoughts from the head*

Welcome aboard Jarval. Number two of four. The concept is good. 

Overall, a fairly conventional mix of characters would probably work best. One of each class would obviously give gnomeworks' ruleset the best workout. But start with what you want and we'll thrash out the final details when everyone has had their say. I think having a prest in the group would work well. Doesn't have to be a cleric, but a cleric would be useful (aren't they always). Ah!

Gnomeworks. How would a cleric fit in with the four classes - the medic? Or are the four listed an addition to the base classes? 

In my experience there is usually some drop out of players between the expression of interest and finalisation of the group. I think a deadline for choosing a game might be a good idea. After that, any slots not taken by those in the original list of 10 (8 players) will be opened to the alternates/reserves.


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2004)

*dogheads ooc playground*

doghead's ooc playground is up here.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 10, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Gnomeworks. How would a cleric fit in with the four classes - the medic? Or are the four listed an addition to the base classes?




Those four are in addition to the base classes.  So, you could have a cleric and a medic in the same party.



> In my experience there is usually some drop out of players between the expression of interest and finalisation of the group. I think a deadline for choosing a game might be a good idea. After that, any slots not taken by those in the original list of 10 (8 players) will be opened to the alternates/reserves.




That sounds like an alright idea to me.

Everybody from the original 8 players has to post in the OoC thread for one of the DMs by next Tuesday.  After that, any slots not filled will be given to the alternates (which so far consists of Tonguez and Acid_crash).



> IdentityCrisis
> _No Rogue equivalent?_




Didn't seem necessary.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 10, 2004)

Okay, then I think that would make my character a rogue/gunslinger.  Are all the old PrCs valid, and are there new ones?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2004)

Checking in here and then checking into doghead's OOC...

Nick


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Okay, then I think that would make my character a rogue/gunslinger.  Are all the old PrCs valid, and are there new ones?




To your first question: Yes, anything in the SRD is fine.

To your second question: Yes, but almost none (read: one) is done.  The rest are yet to be written...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

Playtesters: Go here to find the playtest rules.

When you sign up for membership, you'll have the option of giving a comment... in your comment, please add what your username is at EN World, so I know who is signing up and such.

If you don't have a Yahoo account, you'll have to create one to get access to the playtest info.


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2004)

OK. I'm in. Should be fairly obvious who I am, but I made a note as requested.

I was assuming that you would want everything to take place in the Yahoo group. Is that right? Where would you like the character generation to take place - on the existing ENWorld ooc threads or at Yahoo?


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 11, 2004)

Well, as an alternate I'm glad to be a part of this possiblity.  I would play either a gunslinger or a technologist when given the chance, 80/20 in favor of gunslinger    

I've always wanted to play one.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 11, 2004)

Joined the group, waiting on confirmation.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> I was assuming that you would want everything to take place in the Yahoo group. Is that right? Where would you like the character generation to take place - on the existing ENWorld ooc threads or at Yahoo?




Yes, you are right - I'd like for this all to take place at the Yahoo group.

There will be a second group created for Ghostknight.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 11, 2004)

When will item statistics (i.e. guns for my gunslinger) be posted up there?

Also, I'm assuming mechanics questions should be posted under messages, and characters in the files section.  Will there be a folder for characters?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

Erm... shortly? 

They're written... but they're in a chapter that isn't done yet, so that's why they're not posted.  But I can throw them up there... though there will be some things there that won't make sense, of course.  Ignore them for now. 



> Nac Mac Feegle
> _Also, I'm assuming mechanics questions should be posted under messages, and characters in the files section. Will there be a folder for characters?_




Correct on both counts.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

Group for Ghostknight: here.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 11, 2004)

Okay, joined the ghostknight group.  Thanks gw.


----------



## Caliber (Jul 11, 2004)

I haven't been able to keep up with how many each DM now has, but I'll go with doghead if he isn't filled up yet. 

I'll be making a Human Medic, probably tonight, but I might have to put it off 'till tomorrow. Should I post him to the Yahoo! group?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2004)

Joined doghead's group, just waiting on confirmation e-mail


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

Caliber said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to keep up with how many each DM now has, but I'll go with doghead if he isn't filled up yet.




Going by who has signed up where, tm_supreme, Nac Mac Feegle, and Hectares_Brimstone have signed up for Ghostknight's game.



> Caliber
> _I'll be making a Human Medic, probably tonight, but I might have to put it off 'till tomorrow. Should I post him to the Yahoo! group?_




Yep, you should post him to the Yahoo group for the game you're in.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 11, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Joined doghead's group, just waiting on confirmation e-mail




You've been approved. 

BTW, you'll probably see some surprises when you get to the ruleset... lots of things have changed since Tristam handed you that gun... 

I meant Tristam, not Traubon... stupid me and dwarves whose names start with 't'...


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 11, 2004)

Should us alternates also register, or wait until a later time?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2004)

I'd like to throw my hat into the ring.  Especially if we can get a third group going.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, I'm willing to take five instead of four!

I've signed into both groups (have a feeling I will want to see what ossues get raised on daghead's side- if his chars advance faster than mine it could save me some hassle  )

I will be updating the ooc thread with some setting info I have in mind (hey, I will only be putting it down for the first time, so bear with inconsistencies- all will be resolved before we start!)


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2004)

*Situation Summary*

Just wanted to get everything straight. I think I got everyone. Let me know if I didn't.

edit: IdentityCrisis - added IdentityCrisis the GK's group

Groups are based on 4 confirmed slots with one optional slot which depends on whether we go with larger groups or a third group.

GHOSTKNIGHT'S GROUP

*tm_supreme
*Nac Mac Feegle
*Hector_Brimstone
*IdentityCrisis

DOGHEAD'S GROUP

*Kajamba Lion
*Jarval
*Caliber
* 

UNDECIDED

The Hanged Man

ALTERNATES

Acid_Crash
Tonguez
rangerjohn


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> UNDECIDED
> 
> The Hanged Man
> IdentityCrisis




Hmm, IdentityCrisis has been posting in the OOC thread for my game as a player.  Other than that it looks good.  So now GnomeWorks just needs to indicate if we will move to five players each or if he is going to hld out for a third group.


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2004)

OK, switched IC to your block. Sorry about the awful sentence composition. A little brain dead at the moment.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmm...

I think we'll keep the groups at 4 players plus DM.  That makes us only two people shy of a third group.

As for alternates signing up for the groups - go ahead and do so, if you would like.  When there are five of you, one of which is willing to DM, I'll start up a third group for you.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 12, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> I think we'll keep the groups at 4 players plus DM.  That makes us only two people shy of a third group.
> 
> As for alternates signing up for the groups - go ahead and do so, if you would like.  When there are five of you, one of which is willing to DM, I'll start up a third group for you.




okay gnomeworks, that works for me since I kind of already did before asking.  

I definately want to be a player though, I have no experience running Pbp games on here, but someday I hope to at least give it a shot and see what it's like to be on the other side of the virtual game screen.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 12, 2004)

doghead- you may as well as add The Hanged Man to your group and remove the question marks now that GW has stated it will be three groups rather than five per group.

GW, let me know if you like the world I am throwing together over in my ooc thread as a play test environment.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2004)

The Hanged Man hasn't posted in several days...

If he doesn't post by Wednesday, he will be put down as an alternate and the first alternate who signed up (Acid_Crash) will be included in doghead's group in his place.

There isn't exactly a time limit on the playtests, but I'd like to get them started sooner rather than later...


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 12, 2004)

Gw, you may recieve multiple aplications from me.  Yahoo wanted to verify a non-yahoo email address.


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2004)

Acid_Crash, if you are happy with GW proposal, then feel free to sign up and get to work on a character. GW has given The Hanged Man til Wednesday. If he doesn't show, I'd like to get started asap.

My group - I'm hoping to be ready to roll by the weekend with a Monday ic kickoff. How does that sound?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 13, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> My group - I'm hoping to be ready to roll by the weekend with a Monday ic kickoff. How does that sound?



Good with me   I'm going to be a little busy for the rest of today and tomorrow, but I should be able to put together my character on Thursday.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 13, 2004)

*Ryn, Gunslingers and pistols*

I tried to post this to the group, but it doesn't appear to be working.  The question becomes, why be a gunslinger, especially at 1st level.  The cleric is just as good a gunfighter, the fighter can surpass him.  More hps, heavy armor, bonus feats.  The only thing he loses is skill points, which apparently isn't the point of the class.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 14, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Acid_Crash, if you are happy with GW proposal, then feel free to sign up and get to work on a character. GW has given The Hanged Man til Wednesday. If he doesn't show, I'd like to get started asap.
> 
> My group - I'm hoping to be ready to roll by the weekend with a Monday ic kickoff. How does that sound?




No problemo... is there another thread with your character creation info in it, or is it in the yahoo group?  I'll check over there either way, plus print off the info for the playtest to have a copy in front of me, so let me know.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 14, 2004)

OK, like doghead I would like to get going early next week, so I encourage all my players to post characters ASAP.


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> No problemo... is there another thread with your character creation info in it, or is it in the yahoo group?  I'll check over there either way, plus print off the info for the playtest to have a copy in front of me, so let me know.




There is a ooc thread with the setting info in it here.

The ruleset material is all on the groups site. I haven't really added anything to that site so far (although a copy of the setting stuff will probably end up there at some point).


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't seem to get the rules pdf's to download.  I just get a message saying:

"Internet Explorer cannot download (file name) from f5.grp.yahoofs.com.

The site was not found.  Make sure the address is correct, and try again."

I guess this is a problem with Yahoo.  GW, any chance you could e-mail the playtest files to me?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jul 16, 2004)

So what's the ETA on the rest of the rest of the rules?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm hoping to have most or all of it done by the end of summer, but I don't know if I'll achieve that goal.

However, most of it should be done by then... if not, there will probably only be a small portion left to deal with.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 16, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get the rules pdf's to download.  I just get a message saying:
> 
> "Internet Explorer cannot download (file name) from f5.grp.yahoofs.com.
> 
> ...



It seems to a combination of of Yahoo and pdfs.  Unless GW didn't want them downloaded.  I was able to read them at the site, and have been able to download from other groups, of course that was .doc files.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2004)

No, they should be downloadable...

Jarval - I sent you an email containing the ruleset.  Check your email.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> No, they should be downloadable...
> 
> Jarval - I sent you an email containing the ruleset.  Check your email.



 Got it.  Thanks GW


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay, IdentityCrisis hasn't posted for awhile, so we're going to put him on alternate status and bring in the next first alternate (if that makes sense)...

So, Tonguez - if you're reading this, you're in Ghostknight's group.  I'll give you two days to post that you're in, and then rangerjohn will be put in the open spot.


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool - going to GKs playgroup now for a look.
I'm sooo excited wheeeeee!


----------



## IdentityCrisis (Jul 21, 2004)

> Okay, IdentityCrisis hasn't posted for awhile, so we're going to put him on alternate status and bring in the next first alternate (if that makes sense)...




Sorry, I had to run to another state to pick up a car (my last one got fried).  I guess it's my fault for not announcing that I would be away for a bit, though, so if I've been officially replaced I'll take it like a man.

Anybody stepping up to run game #3?  I'd *love* something along the lines of Fallout...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2004)

IdentityCrisis - I'd prefer to keep it down to four people a group, if that's alright with you.

However, when there are five people as alternates, we'll start up a third group.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, you can count me in if you want, although I'm a bit of a slow character-creator. Playing isn't the issue, it's the time to number-crunch that gets me. Don't have time to master. I'll play anything except a healer.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2004)

All types of players are welcome. 

I'll add you in as an alternate, DrZombie.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 4, 2004)

Bupm
Bmup
Bpum
.... Dangit, drunk keyboard;

BUMP

That's better.


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 4, 2004)

Whats happened to my players?  Anybody out there?  If its my deodarant I'll change it!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 4, 2004)

Still here!

And an e-mail to prove it.

I'd personally suggest moving the game to the boards, just because I think people might be having trouble keeping track of it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 6, 2004)

Current DMs - are you interested in taking the games to the boards?  If it will allow the players to respond to the game faster, I suppose it'd be worth it...


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2004)

I've been working around the format of the groups sites by keeping a text copy of the ic posts which I can  read through more quickly if I need to go back and check something. Its a little fiddly, but manageable. If anyone wants a copy, let me know.

Acid_Crash hasn't posted in a while, but we are still moving. I've put the question of moving the ic thread here to my players. I'll go with the majority vote and get back to you on it.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Aug 12, 2004)

Nobody seems to mind either way very much, so we'll stick with groups for the moment. 

As yet there has been no ic post from Acid Crash in scene 2. Acid Crash, if you are around, you have another 48 hours to get up an ic response. After that time, we'll work on the basis that Max didn't join the party for this trip.

How's it going at your end Ghostknight?


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmm, anyone from my group still around?  If yep, lets move to Enworld.  The game seems to have dissapeared and I wnat to et this up and going!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm here, and I still want this game to continue.  It was so fun.  I'd say re-recruit and then open the game on the boards.

Heh, I'm proud of my character's suggestion.  If it'll go off when you let go, cut off the hand, tie a rope around it and throw it out the window.  Somehow I doubt that our friend will agree .


----------



## Ghostknight (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah- I doubt he will be too keen on amputation.

On the re-recruiting thread- GW, how long do you want to give the current players to check in?  If they are not back soon maybe we need to re-recruit.


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2004)

Sounds Chilling... Can I sign myself up as an alternate?


----------



## doghead (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Thels,

Long time no see. Hows things?

doghead


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay, I guess. Having more free time again, so I'm gonna spend a little of that on the En World boards...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Thels!


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2004)

Its gone fairly quiet on the ic front. As far as I am aware, no one has indicated that they will be away at the moment. 

If you are still in, please post to the ic thread within the next 48 hours.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Aug 24, 2004)

OK, with the exception of AC, it seems that we are all here. 

Looks like we're back up and running, GW.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 24, 2004)

Good to hear. 

I think we'll give AC a day or so to post, then let one of the alternates in.

If we could get a quick show of hands from the alternates, that would be good.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 24, 2004)

hands


----------



## Thels (Aug 24, 2004)

feet


----------



## doghead (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh gods, not DrZombie again. He's already making a complete shambles of my other game! I've had a take a whip to him once already. Bet its not going to be the last time.

Emoticons are for whimps.

And he looks exactly like a friend of mine, which is spooky.

I've been working on the assumption that Max [Acid_Crash] didn't join the party for this trip. However, it would still be feasible to say that he has just been rather quiet up to this point if someone wants to pick up his character. That would be the simplest way in. New characters are also doable, but would need to have reason for being in a small (basically) mining town in the hills pretty much on the road to nowhere.

My players - thanks everyone for the prompt response.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 24, 2004)

Waves hands and jumps up and down.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 25, 2004)

Hahaa Doghead, I'm stalking you baby. And don't say you don't want it, or you wouldn't have brought out the whip.  Grrrrrrrrrowl. 

Am I scaring you yet?


----------



## doghead (Aug 25, 2004)

Nah. Cos you don't know what I look like.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 25, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> My players - thanks everyone for the prompt response.




No problem.


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2004)

Apologies everyone. I've been a bit of an absent owner for a while.

I'm going to be away from the 20th of September til the 4th of October.

See you all then.

the head of the dog.


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2005)

Just posting up to let people know that that I have terminated the WLS game in Yahoo Groups. The last post was some time in October 2004, so its just a formality really. I just don't like lose ends.

Thanks to everyone for your time while it lasted. See you around.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm interested. I love the Muskateer Era concept merged with Magic.


----------

